# [req] dark facebook apk



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Can someone whip up a dark facebook apk with a working widget? I found one on xda, but the widget didnt work and as usuall there a bunch of ass clowns over there and not at all helpfull.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Dazednconfused (Jul 23, 2011)

I found one at XDA that has a working widget. This was not created by me so I take no credit.

Blacked out FB 1.6


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Worked perfectly, had to reboot for widget to show up in the list though.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------

